# Whoooot! We're back!



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Like it says Whooot! HO is back!

As with all GW forums HO seems to have joined that "honourable" list of those who have gone offline for a while due to something or another.

But we're back and thats all that matters (just remember to pay the bills next time Mr. Jerrum! :lol: ).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so dam happy we are back, you have no idea how much I've missed this place, I've been so bored. In the down time I went looking at Warseer but got scared it was big :lol: 

Took a look at The Warhammer Forum again and am so glad I left and we are back. The nity pickyness of that place still amazes me, every 2nd thread seems to get locked because somebody has written i instead of I. Sure they have heaps of amazing painters but their mods are complete tossers - Castigor in particuler. Sorry bad experiances with that nazi prick.

From what I understand it wasn't Jez's fault.

Anyway its good to be back.

Heresy is dead, long live Heresy


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I dunno! Those fcuking Grethin get everywhere! I'm glad all the little buggers have been killed off, and hopefully everything is back to normal!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

With Jacobite on this one, it's been so boring I nearly had to do some work!

Nice to see y'all again, glad it's all back to normal, and that I didn't break anything.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i thought id been banned....

but well..iv done nothing at all for the last 2 weeks or so. i even got an account at 40k forums...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> but well..iv done nothing at all for the last 2 weeks or so. i even got an account at 40k forums...


And he thinks he might have been banned...


Lol welcome back dude, good to see your still around.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*hangs head in shame*

well i had to spam somewhere. and, well, its advertising for heresy.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

With Red Orc on this one, I had nothing to do while I'm supposed to be working at summer school. 

I even got a bolter and chainsword account. Buncha uptight fluff nazis. I much prefer the loose atmosphere we have here.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> With Red Orc on this one, I had nothing to do while I'm supposed to be working at summer school.
> 
> I even got a bolter and chainsword account. Buncha uptight fluff nazis. I much prefer the loose atmosphere we have here.


40konline is far far worse. set up an account there and see!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If it's worse than bolterandchainsword, no thanks!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well i got banned from there. that should tell you all you need to know about it.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> Took a look at The Warhammer Forum again and am so glad I left and we are back. The nity pickyness of that place still amazes me, every 2nd thread seems to get locked because somebody has written i instead of I. Sure they have heaps of amazing painters but their mods are complete tossers - Castigor in particuler. Sorry bad experiances with that nazi prick.


To be fair, if people post txtspk and leet and all that crap on a forum that has clear rules about such things then they deserve to be told not to and thats what generally happens there. Sure they can be over the top sometimes, I have found myself questioning some of the rebukes over some very mild offences against the written language but I'd rather have someone post in legible English than unintelligible teenage gibberish any day of the week. 

Not implying that you post in that way Jacobite and no insult implied, but IMO forums benefit from cracking down on bad posting if its against their rules. Txtspk is a real pet hate of mine. Anyway, rant over, its good to have this place back.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

do we mod to your standards? :lol:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I understand what your saying and agree but generally I feel that that lot take it way to far. i.e. this 

http://warhammer.org.uk/PhP/viewtopic.php?t=30558

Yea sure its got text speek and spelling errors but its perfectly understandable, easy to read and darn site more succient than quite a few other posts I've tried to answer (thats not ment at anybody either)

No offense taken anth.

And yes cccp_one the moding on here is great, we don't see you as mods and arn't afraid to have a laugh which doesn't happen on most other sites where people usually run at the first sign of authority.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> i thought id been banned....
> 
> but well..iv done nothing at all for the last 2 weeks or so. i even got an account at 40k forums...


Well, sorry, but we have to ban you for that, matey. :lol: 

YESH WE ARE BACK!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I could understand him...

Do they frown on the word "lasgun" as well? Because when you type it into Microsoft Word, they say it's not a real word!!! :shock:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It depends really I mean do sometimes use a hyphon in it and then sometimes don't like me?. If so get ready for a smack round the face with the mod stick because of you do it again then the whole site might collapse and we wouldn't want that would we?

No seriously we don't do we?, I mean if that places dies then some of the worse anal retentive pricks might come over here and coruppt us. I know we always like to have new members but do we want them?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this is how we mods deal with asshattery on heresy!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

That guy must be Slaaneshi, he is enjoying the pain.


----------

